# More Thieves Caught on Camera



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

So this punk sends his gf to try and steal my trolling motor. Then he sends her to check all the cars in the parking lot to see if they are locked. The funny thing was I was up and could hear them talking, but I thought they were my neighbors. 

http://youtu.be/ztgT8RX7Gc8


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Did this happen in Panama City? This is the kind of asshole that I would like to hit right in the elbow with a Louisville Slugger.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Would've been a wayyyyy better video if you would've confronted them with some hot lead! I'd love to watch the female squirm and cry over the bleeding out body of her loser boyfriend!!! I guess I might be a little demented...


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Happened this morning, PCB on front beach rd. I wish I would have looked at my monitor when I first heard them I would have given him some flashlight therapy.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't like people even leaning on my boat, much less hovering around Flippin ashes looking to see what they can steal....you could tell by the way she was walking that she is a worthless drug whore


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Snips to each finger. Last time they pick up anything again. I would LOVE to do it to a thief.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Wait for them tonight ! If they didn't get somebody else's stuff to score some meth today , they'll be back with tools tonight.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Wait for them tonight ! If they didn't get somebody else's stuff to score some meth today , they'll be back with tools tonight.


I am ready for em!


----------



## Rob J (Apr 7, 2013)

I would let the police know about this. These two have probably stolen from others in the area and this video might be helpful.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!!! Shorts and no shirt this morning. Pumped up....


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> I would let the police know about this. These two have probably stolen from others in the area and this video might be helpful.


I took a copy of this video and the video from the other camera where she is checking the cars to the police this morning. I just wish I had set my DVR to record in high res. Its high res now if they come back.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Contact law enforcement, share the information and video. 

Place another camera that will snag vehicle and plate. Pretty sure they will be back. And if you chose to confront em on a return visit, be careful not to put yourself in LEGAL or physical jeopardy.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Place another camera that will snag vehicle and plate. Pretty sure they will be back. And if you chose to confront em on a return visit, be careful not to put yourself in LEGAL or physical jeopardy.


Good advice, if they do come back and I can't get their plates on camera I will go down and try to get it myself...but I will defend myself!!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

if the time stamp is correct 6:30 am? im no thief so i don't think like one but that seems like a bad time to even try something like that with folks getting ready for work and heading to work! Hope they get caught and get what they deserve!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck nailing the maggots........ 

My stomach was in knots just watching the vid..........


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

The time is correct, that's why I thought it was the neighbors. They weren't even trying to be quiet.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like Casper and a Spook. A little early for halloween.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A couple of 12 gauge slugs threw the hood of the car should do the job. Don't shoot or injure them or you will be the one in trouble. You cannot shoot a thief running. That's murder , not self defense. Shoot the engine, and as soon as the cops get there to tow off the car, they will tell you who it belongs to.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Lots of fingerprints for the popo to cross reference against other crimes.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Worthless Obamanites


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

With all that scroatbags ink, he'd be easy to ID.....Hope they get busted!!!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep, an experienced thief and his squeeze. If he doesn't have a history I'd been very surprised. The suggestion of telling the cops and setting them up is great. More photos if they show up tonight. But be careful his buddies may replace his squeeze. Losers both of 'em.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't understand why he's stealing. He's gotta have plenty of money because tattoes and cigarettes are not cheap.
Looks like they couldn't figure out how to get your trolling motor off the bracket. They will probably be back with the proper tools. (after they steal them)
Hope you nail them.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I can sit down the road and when u call me I will just happen to lose control of my vehicle and run over all of them.... problem solved.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*punk*

I hope they get busted. he looks like the type of punk I would love to curb stomp. I would be so pissed off if that were my daughter hanging out with that piece of crap. good luck with the baseball bat or glock or s&w or colt or sig or golf club or whatever just make him bleed.... alot


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

You've got it all wrong. The fine young man was merely showing his virtuous girlfriend the very boat he is saving his hard earned money to buy. :whistling:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That really pisses me off, hope you catch them in the act, just be careful...


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

they don't deserve to be breathing


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ragon210 said:


> if the time stamp is correct 6:30 am? im no thief so i don't think like one but that seems like a bad time to even try something like that with folks getting ready for work and heading to work! Hope they get caught and get what they deserve!


not so. i leave for work very early in the morning and someone hit my house a couple years ago around 5-6 in the morning. they had me scoped out and knew when i was leaving.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

HE only wanted the motor and reels. Dumbass, I would have checked for beer in the cooler at least.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have video on my cameras of 2 shit bags checking door handles in my neighborhood recently, they got in a few cars but they were empty. unfortunately they were just too far out of reach for the camera to get a good look, they didnt even bother looking in my boat


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*system?*



WaterRat said:


> So this punk sends his gf to try and steal my trolling motor. Then he sends her to check all the cars in the parking lot to see if they are locked. The funny thing was I was up and could hear them talking, but I thought they were my neighbors.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ztgT8RX7Gc8


I would love to know what system you are using. I want to put wireless cameras up around my place. Resolution looks pretty good. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> I would love to know what system you are using. I want to put wireless cameras up around my place. Resolution looks pretty good. Any help is appreciated.


I am using a Clover DVR with Lorex cameras. The cameras are new but the DVR is like 6 or 7 years old. Its been a good DVR but you can do MUCH better now.
Our condo association is looking into a StarDot system which looks very good for the money. 
Here is their web site: http://www.stardot-tech.com/index.html


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Is there a new update?


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Man, what pos. She seems high swinging back and forth on the door like that. The guy, not a man, did lift the cooler checking for contents. They would be pretty easy to recognize especially if together. I hope they have been caught and dealt some Southern-hospitality by now. Appears they driving a decent vehicle, too. A smaller cooler like a Yeti would have been gone if in the boat. Wouldn't a well-trained and quiet German Shepherd sleeping in the boat be a real hoot.
I had an old half-shell motorcycle helmet I was given and don't wear. I put
it on a fence post on my driveway and a week later someone took it. Thieves are everywhere these days.
To the OP, please give us good news.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I watched the video. I don't see anything get taken, but they were for sure scoping it out. I feel certain that trolling motor will be looked at again . It looks like the trolling motor is what caught their attention to start with. Hope you catch them before they steal your trolling motor. Meth heads don't think before they act. They just do what sounds like a good idea. 
There is a device that woman use on their purses, that if some takes their purse it pulls a pin that is hooked to their belt with a string and sets off a loud chipping alarm. You need to find it online and install on the boat. They will have no idea it is even on there till it sounds.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

the device is called a hand grenade ....try to catch it on the video ...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*thanks*



WaterRat said:


> I am using a Clover DVR with Lorex cameras. The cameras are new but the DVR is like 6 or 7 years old. Its been a good DVR but you can do MUCH better now.
> Our condo association is looking into a StarDot system which looks very good for the money.
> Here is their web site: http://www.stardot-tech.com/index.html


 
Thanks. I'll check into it.


----------



## fireglove (Oct 14, 2010)

I bet a 44 would blow their head clean off. I hate thieves!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

fireglove said:


> I bet a 44 would blow their head clean off. I hate thieves!


Well, that would certainly take of the thieves. Which prison would you like to spend the rest of your life in?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's an Idea. Place a video cam where they park to see there ,,, Duuuh!!! Tags. That's a new game there.:001_huh: Thieves are Spur of the moment opportunist. They don't think things out.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Since nothing was stolen, did the cops do more than take the dvr disc?


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Since nothing was stolen, did the cops do more than take the dvr disc?


I had a detective contact me last week. He said he would not be able to keep the case open for long because nothing was stolen. He also said they really want to find out who these two are and will pursue that. He also thanked me for giving them the video and said please continue to do so. 

Some of you may remember, I had posted another thread here when my wife's aunt got her car burglarized. The PCB police used that video to catch that punk and he went to jail. The police here do an awesome job!!

Also we haven't seen any sign of the vermin since.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is the old thread:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/thief-identification-help-208649/


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gotta love security camera's


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I got pissed just watching this. My boat or yours, makes my blood boil.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

WaterRat said:


> I had a detective contact me last week. He said he would not be able to keep the case open for long because nothing was stolen. He also said they really want to find out who these two are and will pursue that. He also thanked me for giving them the video and said please continue to do so.
> 
> Some of you may remember, I had posted another thread here when my wife's aunt got her car burglarized. The PCB police used that video to catch that punk and he went to jail. The police here do an awesome job!!
> 
> Also we haven't seen any sign of the vermin since.


 That is good to hear. that the LEO's in your county are actually working on it.

In Escambia County, since the crime rate is seven times higher per capita then the surrounding counties, they do not have the time to purse such things.


----------

